# Leaning rocks on glass aquarium



## praveentnair (Jan 4, 2014)

This is my new 55g malawi tank. Just completed the cycling, no fish added yet. In an another post a fellow member urged to consider the rocks leaning against the glass. I know that rocks touching the glass will create hot spots or weak spots and eventually makes the glass crack or leak. What I did here is padding the rocks with a layer of styrofoam. I glued a small piece to the point where the rock touches the glass, thus avoiding a direct contact. I have glued egg crate at the bottom to avoid direct contact on the bottom glass. Is this ok? Is padding going to help avoid the hot spots?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Hogwash. Where did you get the notion of weak spots or hot spots? Never heard of such a thing.

I've never worried about rocks leaning up directly against glass. In fact, have been doing that for years. I would be a bit concerned in your case, given how round your rocks appear to be, that they could shift. If you have them stacked well, and don't have sand under them, they should be secure and will not create "hot spots" or anything of the like.

Bottom line: Rocks solidly stacked will not cause issues with glass, but rocks suddenly shifting or falling can cause issues.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

I've leaned rocks against glass, I think if its not a lot of weight, there would be no worries. My only issue was because I have sand, it would get between the rock and glass and scratch it.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i also have always leaned rocks against glass. no problems.


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

I used to lean rocks on the glass as well but stopped because it was scratching up the glass pretty bad. The problem is that fish spit sand everywhere and if sand gets between the rocks and glass as things shift it will scratch up the glass horribly. I ended up having to replace a 55 gallon tank of mine because the scratch damage was so bad from rocks leaning on it.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

What kind of glue did you use?? Some glues are not aquarium safe.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i only lean them against back panel. not front or sides for that reason


----------



## praveentnair (Jan 4, 2014)

nodima said:


> Hogwash. Where did you get the notion of weak spots or hot spots? Never heard of such a thing.
> 
> I've never worried about rocks leaning up directly against glass. In fact, have been doing that for years. I would be a bit concerned in your case, given how round your rocks appear to be, that they could shift. If you have them stacked well, and don't have sand under them, they should be secure and will not create "hot spots" or anything of the like.
> 
> Bottom line: Rocks solidly stacked will not cause issues with glass, but rocks suddenly shifting or falling can cause issues.


They are stacked well and don't have sand under them. Some are glued too so no chance they will move or fall. I have the egg crate at the bottom too.


----------



## praveentnair (Jan 4, 2014)

pablo111 said:


> What kind of glue did you use?? Some glues are not aquarium safe.


GE SIlicone I


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

I have approximately 75 pounds of Texas holey rock in my 75G all sitting directly on the glass. On my first tank I used egg crate on the bottom but then I realized how much excavating Mbuna do. They dig all the way to the glass and the egg crate looked completely unnatural. That's when I started stacking rocks right on the glass and have some leaning on the back glass as well. The tank has been solid for nine years now. You will want to be able to move your rocks eventually for cleaning or netting a sick or dead fish, etc. Getting caught up in gluing on "pads" is overkill.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

The only probem is scratching. If your back will always be the back then thats probably not a problem.


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

You'd be amazed with how much weight you can put on these glass panels, I wouldn't worry about anything other than scratching. Aquascaping would be a pain if you couldn't put any rocks on the side panels


----------



## davfish (Mar 20, 2014)

OK OK, sorry for scaring you! 

I am just scared and paranoid about things like that. I still wouldn't trust the rocks from not slipping, my fish dig like crazy.

Maybe its pessimistic to think that way, but I would rather be safe than sorry with XX gallons of water on my floor and my beloved fish flopping all over.

Just my $.02


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

pablo111 said:


> What kind of glue did you use?? Some glues are not aquarium safe.





praveentnair said:


> GE SIlicone I


You might find this article of help in determining if the silicone you used is suitable for aquarium purposes.


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

davfish said:


> I am just scared and paranoid about things like that. I still wouldn't trust the rocks from not slipping, my fish dig like crazy.


That said, and I agree, I've always made a habit of placing my heaviest base rocks directly on the bottom glass. I am then very careful how I stack from there to be sure that any excavating doesn't start an avalanche  . I give each rock a wiggle to make sure it won't move. I've never had an incident with the rocks slipping.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

partsrep said:


> davfish said:
> 
> 
> > I am just scared and paranoid about things like that. I still wouldn't trust the rocks from not slipping, my fish dig like crazy.
> ...


+ 1


----------

